# Grafikkarten HDMI auf Fernseher?



## benjilein (10. August 2010)

Hallo!

Also ich besitze eine ATI Raedon HD 5770 Grafikkarte. Ich möchte diese zusätzlich zum Monitor noch mit meinem Fernseher verbinden. DVI natürlich ausgeschlossen, da dort keine Audioübertragung statt findet.

Wenn ich meine Graffikkarte nun über HDMI mir dem Fernseher verbinde, ist dann die Audioübertragung möglich oder nicht?

Mit welchen Qualitätseinbußen habe ich beim 10m HDMI Kabel zu befürchten?

Danke MfG benjilein.


----------



## Necrobutcher (10. August 2010)

Ich benutze ein 8€ 10m Kabel von Amazon und habe keinerlei Qualitätsverluste.


----------



## benjilein (10. August 2010)

Necrobutcher schrieb:


> Ich benutze ein 8€ 10m Kabel von Amazon und habe keinerlei Qualitätsverluste.



Danke.

Audioübertragung durch Grafikkarte möglich?


----------



## Herbboy (10. August 2010)

Ja, ist Ton per HDMI ist bei den AMD mit HDMI möglich, die haben nen eigenen Adiochip. Aber dann auch NUR per HDMI. D.h. die Boxen an Deinem PC bleiben stumm. Die Soundkarte im PC hat nichts mit dem Sound per HDMI zu tun.


----------



## benjilein (10. August 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ja, ist Ton per HDMI ist bei den AMD mit HDMI möglich, die haben nen eigenen Adiochip. Aber dann auch NUR per HDMI. D.h. die Boxen an Deinem PC bleiben stumm. Die Soundkarte im PC hat nichts mit dem Sound per HDMI zu tun.



Danke.

Dazu hätte ich auch noch eine kleine Frage. Sobald ich den Fernseher anschließe möchte ich diesen ja als zweit bzw. dritt-Desktop benutzen (besitze bald 2 Monitore). 

Muss ich jedes mal wenn ich mit dem Pc und seinen Boxen arbeiten will den HDMI Stecker ziehen? 

Reicht es vl. auch wenn ich nur die Desktoperweiterung unter den Windows Optionen entferne? 

Oder gibt es eine Software dafür? (Damit ich regeln kann ob die Soundkarte des Mainboards oder die der Grafikkarte übernimmt?)


----------



## Herbboy (10. August 2010)

Du kannst es in der Systemsteuerung umstellen, bei Hardware&sound, Sound => da per rechtsklick einfach entweder deine Soundkarte bzw "lautsprecher" aktivieren oder halt "ATI/AMD HDMI audio device" oder so. 

Siehe Anhang. 

Du kannst per Rechtsklick auf "Sound" innerhalb des Ordners Systemsteuerung/Sound&Hardware auch ne Verknüpfung auf dem Desktop erstellen, dann kannst Du vom Desktop aus diret das Soundmanü aufrufen und somit mit nem Doppelklick und einem Rechtsklick zwischen Boxen und HDMI umstellen.


----------



## benjilein (10. August 2010)

Danke dir für die Hilfe habe den Realtek HD Audio Driver mit dem geht auch alles sauber.

Danke euch allen!


----------

